# NUCCA practitioner



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

Anybody know if there is one in Dubai or the UAE? I need my head put back on properly LOL. I tried googling but no joy, am really hoping to find one here


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

I was going to make some jokes about my Thai masseuse – But never mind.

The only Chiropractor I have tried is at the Dental Spa believe it or not. I'm sure you know NUCCA is a school of thought more than a specific method, sort of like saying Freudian psychology. Each one will differ a bit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

cobragb said:


> I was going to make some jokes about my Thai masseuse – But never mind.
> 
> The only Chiropractor I have tried is at the Dental Spa believe it or not. I'm sure you know NUCCA is a school of thought more than a specific method, sort of like saying Freudian psychology. Each one will differ a bit.


Actually, NUCCA is in fact a specific method, and so is Freudian psychology  Whether or not someone agrees with the method is another matter...

Was the chiro you saw a NUCCA practitioner? or just a chiro?


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

No, just a chiro. Not bad though. My head is back straight most days....


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

cobragb said:


> No, just a chiro. Not bad though. My head is back straight most days....


Thanks. I had atlas/axis subluxation from a bike crash a few years ago. It was adjusted then but has popped back out. I need someone who knows how to do it - I don't need my head any more wobbly than it already is  

Not many chiros are able to do that type of adjustment, eg NUCCA which is very different than a regular chiro adjustment


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Bumping this up

Anybody.....?


----------

